# New Guy



## Kal (Jan 4, 2006)

Greetings, I'm obviously new here.  I am joining by the encouragement of Pylon.  I'm just starting to lift/train.
I'm 5' 10"
197 lbs

My goal is to drop 25 lbs and firm/tone.  Or keep at 200 lbs and be fit.
Either way I need to get into shape, eat better and most of all have fun.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm new to this board myself. Welcome.


----------



## w00kie (Jan 4, 2006)

welcome bro.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2006)

Kal welcome to IM!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to IM!  Any friend of Pylon is no friend of mine.  j/k  I think he mentioned you possibly joining in his journal.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, who are you again?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome my Friend, dig the avatar Brother Kal!!! Are you gonna start a journal?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Alright another Missourian  

Welcome


----------



## Kal (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Welcome my Friend, dig the avatar Brother Kal!!! Are you gonna start a journal?



I'm gonna start a journal as soon as I meet with a trainer, and set up my goals.  I need some bench marks to work with.  

glad you like the avatar, Trying to find the Imperial Crest, but I'll just be a rebel for now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I'm gonna start a journal as soon as I meet with a trainer, and set up my goals.



Start the journal anyway.  It'll give us another place to whore.   

Workouts aren't required.  For example, check out this journal.  

BTW, welcome to IM.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Workouts aren't required.  For example, check out this journal.



Dude, that's just wrong.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Kal welcome to IM


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, that's just wrong.



    i knew that was where it was headed


----------



## Kal (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who welcomed me.  I appreciate it.  I am doing this fitness thing b/c at 37 I'm starting to feel old, and I have a 2 year old and a 3 month old and I need to be able to keep up.  That and I hope to break some serious bad habits.  Besides Pylon is a good inspiration.  I work with him and have seen the results of his training on a daily basis.  Props to you Pylon, thanks for getting me interested.

Now I have to quit being lazy and go for the bronze!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome sir.  Hopefully you are as successful as Pylon has been.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

your buddies with pylon?  uh-oh... joking.  welcome.


----------



## ANCAM (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to im!


----------



## MyK (Jan 6, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------

